# Breeder Reviews?



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, so I am currently looking at two different breeders, Iwantahedgehog and NorthernPlainsHedgehogs. I considered HedgehogsbyVicky, but heard they were terrible to their hedgie babies  . So if anyone has experiance/reviews/suggestions about those breeders, that would be extremly helpful


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I work with Michelle at iwantahedgehog, mostly taking pictures and updating the website. I can tell you that her hedgehogs are well cared for, well socialized, and she was recently USDA certified. There are several members on here that got their hedgehogs from her.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I still need a review on NorthernPlainsHedgehogs, and of course, any more on Iwantahedgehog would be appreciated


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Anymore? Please, I still need a review on NPHedgehogs


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry i have no idea about np hedgies but your right about vicky i have head some pretty bad things :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have spoken to NPH in the past and she always seemed very honest and caring. Answered any emails/?'s in a timely fashion. She's also a member of about every hedghog group there is.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------

